# A refreshing letter in today’s paper!



## Tonybvi (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## Obanboy666 (Jul 15, 2020)

I’m heading up to Skye early next week to visit friends and parkup on his croft. I was then intending to travel on up to Mellon Udrigle And beyond for a week or so.
i will call my friend tonight and get his view on how things are regarding the reception I may or may not get and report back to the forum.
I may well have to review my plans depending on what he tells me. That will be Scotland’s loss and Cumbria’s gain if I decide not to go. Campsite fees at Mellon Udrigle, dining out twice if restaurants are open on Skye, a pair of sheepskin seat covers for my motorhome from Skyeskins,  £150.00 of diesel bought in Scotland and my normal food shopping for the motorhome.


----------



## Fisherman (Jul 15, 2020)

When you are treated like crap by councils due to a minority of NIMBYS, and slaughtered by a bias press with no recourse of reply without an organisation to defend us, is this really surprising. Until we get ourselves organised and start to defend our rights as law abiding, tax paying, decent people, then expect this type of reaction from ill informed morons.
If they had been in a car, staying in a cottage, hotel, or B&B they would have posed a much greater risk of infecting the local community.
But would they have received the same abuse, the same signs saying you're not welcome when parking their car, I reckon we all know the answer.
So until the unpopular propaganda stops, and our voice is heard, expect this type of abuse.
As for the campsites being closed, that should make no difference whatsoever.
We decide wether or not to use campsites, not the media, councils, or folk with nothing better to do with their time but to offer us their ill informed ignorant opinions.


----------



## trevskoda (Jul 15, 2020)

Maybe for scotland i should buy a stronger van.


----------



## Deleted member 77519 (Jul 15, 2020)

My own personal thoughts on this. A lot of people have realised what life should be all about during this "break". I have enjoyed the quiet roads and seeing the blue skies unpolluted by commercial jetliners. Hearing more bird song than usual etc. The last thing on a lot of peoples minds will be the need to return to the hustle and bustle of normal life. Even though we have to. Eventually people will realise this need but it's going to take time and patience to get things going again. A long time.


----------



## st3v3 (Jul 15, 2020)

See my thread, we're getting nothing but a warm reception  Last night was Hay-on-Wye, Wales, which was very anti visitor during the lockdown. Very different story now...


----------



## antiquesam (Jul 15, 2020)

Obanboy666 said:


> I’m heading up to Skye early next week to visit friends and parkup on his croft. I was then intending to travel on up to Mellon Udrigle And beyond for a week or so.
> i will call my friend tonight and get his view on how things are regarding the reception I may or may not get and report back to the forum.
> I may well have to review my plans depending on what he tells me. That will be Scotland’s loss and Cumbria’s gain if I decide not to go. Campsite fees at Mellon Udrigle, dining out twice if restaurants are open on Skye, a pair of sheepskin seat covers for my motorhome from Skyeskins,  £150.00 of diesel bought in Scotland and my normal food shopping for the motorhome.


I don't think Cumbria want you either. They have been saying stay away, but our tourist industry is going broke so would the government kindly give us a handout.


----------



## molly 2 (Jul 15, 2020)

They don't want us come to those places  ,they would prefer us just to send them our money


----------



## Obanboy666 (Jul 15, 2020)

antiquesam said:


> I don't think Cumbria want you either. They have been saying stay away, but our tourist industry is going broke so would the government kindly give us a handout.



Spoke to my friend who lives in Glendale near Neist Point lighthouse on Skye, plenty of motorhomes about much to the annoyance of most of his neighbours who are nearly all English ! He overlooks Meanish Pier and reckons there are people in tents, your guess is as good as as to what toilet facilities they are using.
He also said locals have put up no parking signs at Neist Point.


----------



## SquirrellCook (Jul 15, 2020)

It only takes one in thousand to leave waste, foul or domestic then every one is blamed. The sad thing is more than one in a thousand will be that inconsiderate. There is a problem,  was it a car driver or even a truck driver?  So how do you solve this problem when even locals disrespect where they live.


----------



## 2cv (Jul 15, 2020)

Unfortunately there is much anti English sentiment in Scotland, even discussed today in the commons  Link


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jul 16, 2020)

SquirrellCook said:


> It only takes one in thousand to leave waste, foul or domestic then every one is blamed. The sad thing is more than one in a thousand will be that inconsiderate. There is a problem,  was it a car driver or even a truck driver?  So how do you solve this problem when even locals disrespect where they live.



Heavy on-the-spot fines with the right folk employed full time to issue them?

We already have parking wardens for parking offences, surely it can't be that hard to implement a comprehensive country-wide system to deal with the problem properly? Government and councils need the extra money now more than ever, so what better way? With the mind-boggling state of litter and rubbish tipping a damn good income is assured, at least it should be at the outset. Why rely on volunteers to come in and clear up after the offenders?! It's the offenders themselves who need to be hit hard in the pocket for their selfish and anti-social behaviour. And preferably be sent off to clear up not just their own but other offenders' rubbish as an extra punishment.

Littering and fly tipping need to be treated as a very serious offence.
Until it is, and more resources are physically in place on the ground to actually catch people at it and enforce the law, then the problem will never go away or be reduced.

PS - and EDUCATION is even more important! Though how you go about educating generations of ignorant adults who produce ignorant children, who produce ignorant grandchildren and so on ad infinitum, who knows? I guess you 'educate' them by fining them every time anything leaves their hands and hits the ground


----------



## Fisherman (Jul 16, 2020)

e


2cv said:


> Unfortunately there is much anti English sentiment in Scotland, even discussed today in the commons  Link



Sorry Bill, but I don’t agree with that comment.
Yes there are a small minority of morons up here.
But that’s what they are a small minority, and morons.
The vast majority of Scots even nationalists don’t think that way.
A few years back I was verbally abused in London because of my Scottish accent.
There are morons there as well, but the vast majority of people in England could not make me feel more welcome.
I think it’s important that we keep a true perspective on this.
Quite frankly I despise these idiots, wherever they come from, they give us all a bad name.


----------



## SquirrellCook (Jul 16, 2020)

2cv said:


> Unfortunately there is much anti English sentiment in Scotland, even discussed today in the commons Link


I don't expect there are many indigenous Scottish, remember the land clearances.


----------



## Fisherman (Jul 16, 2020)

SquirrellCook said:


> I don't expect there are many indigenous Scottish, remember the land clearances.



You know this is one of the great misconceptions.
The land clearances did not just take place in Scotland, they took place throughout the then Great Britain. But proportionally we suffered more than any other nation.


----------



## Debroos (Jul 16, 2020)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Heavy on-the-spot fines with the right folk employed full time to issue them?
> 
> We already have parking wardens for parking offences, surely it can't be that hard to implement a comprehensive country-wide system to deal with the problem properly? Government and councils need the extra money now more than ever, so what better way? With the mind-boggling state of litter and rubbish tipping a damn good income is assured, at least it should be at the outset. Why rely on volunteers to come in and clear up after the offenders?! It's the offenders themselves who need to be hit hard in the pocket for their selfish and anti-social behaviour. And preferably be sent off to clear up not just their own but other offenders' rubbish as an extra punishment.
> 
> ...



Only problem with that is that those awful private companies get the contracts and the morons who work for them have ridiculous targets and end up fining old ladies feeding the ducks etc etc...


----------



## maingate (Jul 16, 2020)

Debroos said:


> Only problem with that is that those awful private companies get the contracts and the morons who work for them have ridiculous targets and end up fining old ladies feeding the ducks etc etc...



It's time those old witches were stopped.  

White sliced bread is bad for Ducks.


----------



## Debroos (Jul 16, 2020)

Fisherman said:


> You know this is one of the great misconceptions.
> The land clearances did not just take place in Scotland, they took place throughout the then Great Britain. But proportionally we suffered more than any other nation.



And I think they were mostly to west side of Scotland?


----------



## landoboguy (Jul 16, 2020)

Keep Calm and Carry on springs to mind.

Let the morons embarrass themselves. I haven changed my routine at all.


----------



## Deleted member 85656 (Jul 16, 2020)

I was at the west coast of Scotland - Gairloch -  today and for what ever reason its deserted. Hardly a MH in sight....hardly anyone in sight!  Back to the east side of Inverness and theres MH everywhere.   Maybe the west coasters have scared everyone off??  Obviously they don't need the £££


----------



## Fisherman (Jul 16, 2020)

eeek said:


> I was at the west coast of Scotland - Gairloch -  today and for what ever reason its deserted. Hardly a MH in sight....hardly anyone in sight!  Back to the east side of Inverness and theres MH everywhere.   Maybe the west coasters have scared everyone off??  Obviously they don't need the £££



One word, and it brings fear to the fearless.
Reduces the most strong willed to despair.


MIDGES


----------



## caledonia (Jul 16, 2020)

Forestry Commission now trialling overnight stops for campervans in a selection of its carparks. Check out Forestry Commissions Stay The Night. Maybe someone could post up a link. Not all doom and gloom.


----------



## 2cv (Jul 16, 2020)

caledonia said:


> Forestry Commission now trialling overnight stops for campervans in a selection of its carparks. Check out Forestry Commissions Stay The Night. Maybe someone could post up a link. Not all doom and gloom.



Here’s a link. Certainly sounds a great idea.


----------



## linkshouse (Jul 17, 2020)

2cv said:


> Here’s a link. Certainly sounds a great idea.


As soon as we get chance to venture further South onto Scotland Mainland we'll definitely be giving a few of these a try.

I notice that there is a survey page for people to post their experiences and think it would be very helpful if as many people as possible were to use this.

Phill


----------



## Fisherman (Jul 17, 2020)

I note that you must have your own toilet facilities.
This rules out most Campervans.
It also begs the question what counts as toilet facilities.

But I like the sound of this, good to get some good news for a change.


----------



## caledonia (Jul 17, 2020)

Fisherman said:


> I note that you must have your own toilet facilities.
> This rules out most Campervans.
> It also begs the question what counts as toilet facilities.
> 
> But I like the sound of this, good to get some good news for a change.


And how does it rule out most campervans? Most campervans have a chemical toilet under the bed. Just because they don’t have a wee cubicle with a fixed chemical toilet doesn’t mean they don’t have toilet facilities. Being able to contain your own pee and poo until your at a suitable place to empty it counts as toilet facilities I would think.


----------



## 2cv (Jul 17, 2020)

The rules are simple and clearly laid out in the link above

“Follow our guidance:


Distancing: Leave 4 metres between you and your neighbour.
Toilets: You must use your own self-contained toilet facilities. Visit www.campa.org.uk for advice on waste disposal sites in Scotland.
Fires: Fires and barbecues are not permitted.
Rubbish: Take all rubbish away with you.
Help everyone to sleep well: Keep noise levels down at all times but especially between 10pm and 7am.
Four-legged friends: Keep dogs on a lead or under close control. Please pick up after your dog.
Car park too full? Please visit www.visitscotland.com for nearby campsites. Please don’t park irresponsibly.“
Let’s hope that they are followed to make this a success. I would bet that fires and barbecues are the most likely transgression.


----------



## mjvw (Jul 17, 2020)

That's great nice to have some positive news, I have used loch lomond camping permit last year as i normal stop overnight in the area before moving up North.
This year i have also joined the caravan and motorhome club just thought it may provide more opportunities for stop overs if required due to the current situation.  Some of the CL's look nice.
I love wilding but may need to be adaptable for the near future.


----------



## antiquesam (Jul 17, 2020)

mjvw said:


> That's great nice to have some positive news, I have used loch lomond camping permit last year as i normal stop overnight in the area before moving up North.
> This year i have also joined the caravan and motorhome club just thought it may provide more opportunities for stop overs if required due to the current situation.  Some of the CL's look nice.
> I love wilding but may need to be adaptable for the near future.


I fully agree. We don't want to frighten the natives because I was always told frightened animals are dangerous.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jul 17, 2020)

antiquesam said:


> I don't think Cumbria want you either. They have been saying stay away, but our tourist industry is going broke so would the government kindly give us a handout.



Took the motorhome out yesterday for a good run to free everything up and ended up by the harbour in Maryport for dinner.

Went straight over to the Pay&Display machine and duly paid for 2 hours parking, £1.60 done contactless on the machine.

On the way back to the motorhome i got several sarcastic remarks obviously from locals all saying basically     .....................    fcuk off back to where you live       

One thing i did notice was that none of the locals parking up went anywhere near the Pay&Display machine so clearly did not pay for parking.

None of them had any form of Parking Permits either so the wankers were obviously screwing their own council by not paying.


----------



## antiquesam (Jul 17, 2020)

Wooie1958 said:


> Took the motorhome out yesterday for a good run to free everything up and ended up by the harbour in Maryport for dinner.
> 
> Went straight over to the Pay&Display machine and duly paid for 2 hours parking, £1.60 done contactless on the machine.
> 
> ...


I'm getting thoroughly brassed off by these so called tourist areas who rely to a great extent on peoples holiday spending to survive and yet seem to despise the hand that feeds them. Perhaps the pandemic has revealed their true feelings and we should oblige them by staying away for the next twelve months or so and hope they can live off whatever scraps the government has already given them.


----------



## pj650 (Jul 17, 2020)

Hi Wooie
Sorry to hear of your experience.
We were at Maryport last Sunday with the van
down by the harbour and it was very busy. Had a walk to the ice cream van. Lots of people around who saw us leave the van......and we never heard a wrong word. Chances are they weren't locals.
But as you say, they were wan**rs !


----------



## Tonybvi (Jul 17, 2020)

Went to Ballater (in the car) on Wednesday.  We are often there and know a lot of the shop owners who know that we stay there in the motorhome sometimes.  It is the first time we have been since lockdown and nearly everybody we knew asked if we were in the van.  When I said we had gone in the car because we were a bit uncomfortable about the reception we might get with the motorhome they were all a bit shocked and said they welcomed motorhomers and caravanners (and of course the money they bring in to the area!).  They couldn‘t understand my reluctance to take the motorhome.
As usual I feel that the anti-motorhomer brigade are a real minority but they are very vocal.


----------



## Fisherman (Jul 17, 2020)

Tonybvi said:


> Went to Ballater (in the car) on Wednesday.  We are often there and know a lot of the shop owners who know that we stay there in the motorhome sometimes.  It is the first time we have been since lockdown and nearly everybody we knew asked if we were in the van.  When I said we had gone in the car because we were a bit uncomfortable about the reception we might get with the motorhome they were all a bit shocked and said they welcomed motorhomers and caravanners (and of course the money they bring in to the area!).  They couldn‘t understand my reluctance to take the motorhome.
> As usual I feel that the anti-motorhomer brigade are a real minority but they are very vocal.



Toni, read through Toms posts (Maureneandtom) on here its patently obvious that the vast majority of locals really don't mind.
And why should they, what are we doing thats so awful.
Unfortunately the media really don't help with their pathetic totally inept biased covering, complete with dodgy photos.
When councils are asked how many complaints they have received they are coy.
All it takes is one NIMBY who leads a pretty boring life to pipe up.
They get tacit support (in their minds) from a few other locals.
The weary councillor afraid that they may lose the next local election is approached,
and hey presto its an overnight parking ban, or even worse barriers.

We should have rights, that will prevent this kind of thing from happening.
Rights that would prevent decent people from being treated like leppors.
And until we win these rights we will suffer, make no bones about it.
How many times do we see problems in car parks with nothing being done about it.
Yet if one NIMBY pipes up, or one motorhomer does something wrong, its curtains for us


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jul 17, 2020)

pj650 said:


> Hi Wooie
> Sorry to hear of your experience.
> We were at Maryport last Sunday with the van
> down by the harbour and it was very busy. Had a walk to the ice cream van. Lots of people around who saw us leave the van......and we never heard a wrong word. Chances are they weren't locals.
> But as you say, they were wan**rs !



We were parked in the end bay at the side of where the ice cream van parks looking straight at the red fishing trawler " Zara Annabel BCK126 " on the opposite side.

Not many there at all possibly 1 or 2 other tourists but i`d say 95% locals, mainly single people in cars coming and parking up for a while reading papers etc. etc.

We`ve been there many many times before because there`s a good chippy just back over the bridge and we wanted some to go with the chicken butties for dinner.

We always spend a bit of money somewhere in the town but after that experience we won`t bother going back.


----------



## Debroos (Jul 17, 2020)

antiquesam said:


> I'm getting thoroughly brassed off by these so called tourist areas who rely to a great extent on peoples holiday spending to survive and yet seem to despise the hand that feeds them. Perhaps the pandemic has revealed their true feelings and we should oblige them by staying away for the next twelve months or so and hope they can live off whatever scraps the government has already given them.



Don't forget that loads of people living in tourist areas don't earn their living from tourists and many of them are really concerned about being swamped.
A friend of mine in her late seventies who lives by the sea said that it was so crowded on Sunday that they more or less had to elbow their way back to their house. She found it very upsetting.
As far as she is concerned it doesn't matter whether they came in cars or motorhomes.


----------



## antiquesam (Jul 17, 2020)

Debroos said:


> Don't forget that loads of people living in tourist areas don't earn their living from tourists and many of them are really concerned about being swamped.
> A friend of mine in her late seventies who lives by the sea said that it was so crowded on Sunday that they more or less had to elbow their way back to their house. She found it very upsetting.
> As far as she is concerned it doesn't matter whether they came in cars or motorhomes.


I have nothing to do with tourism and live in a tourist resort. I've just come from a cycle ride along the seafront. There are hundreds of people enjoying the sun. No one seems to be swearing at them.


----------



## pj650 (Jul 17, 2020)

Wooie1958 said:


> We were parked in the end bay at the side of where the ice cream van parks looking straight at the red fishing trawler " Zara Annabel BCK126 " on the opposite side.
> 
> Not many there at all possibly 1 or 2 other tourists but i`d say 95% locals, mainly single people in cars coming and parking up for a while reading papers etc. etc.
> 
> ...


Yes it's a great wee chippy. I don't blame you for 
not wanting to go back. Still, it's their loss.......but more chips for me !!


----------



## Debroos (Jul 17, 2020)

Just trying to explain how some folk feel. 
No way was I trying to excuse the behaviour of the oiks that you met.
I do hope you do get to return to that car park. It would be such a shame if you had to lose an experience you so clearly enjoy.
Chances are next time no one will say a word to you, hope so anyway.


----------



## antiquesam (Jul 17, 2020)

Debroos said:


> Just trying to explain how some folk feel.
> No way was I trying to excuse the behaviour of the oiks that you met.
> I do hope you do get to return to that car park. It would be such a shame if you had to lose an experience you so clearly enjoy.
> Chances are next time no one will say a word to you, hope so anyway.


But why would anyone go back when there's a chance of damage next time.


----------



## Fisherman (Jul 17, 2020)

Wooie1958 said:


> We were parked in the end bay at the side of where the ice cream van parks looking straight at the red fishing trawler " Zara Annabel BCK126 " on the opposite side.
> 
> Not many there at all possibly 1 or 2 other tourists but i`d say 95% locals, mainly single people in cars coming and parking up for a while reading papers etc. etc.
> 
> ...



That’s a real shame wooie, you obviously liked that spot. Maybe next year things will improve wooie, don’t cut your nose of to spite your face. Ignore the morons.


----------



## Debroos (Jul 17, 2020)

antiquesam said:


> But why would anyone go back when there's a chance of damage next time.


Duh, never thought of that!


----------



## Fisherman (Jul 17, 2020)

Debroos said:


> Duh, never thought of that!



Aye right debroos.   
I reckon we should play it safe this year at least.
Also in some local communities there is some understandable fear, and annoyance at vast hordes of tourists appearing after lock down. But that does not excuse the treatment of Wooie and others.
The only wild camping I will be doing this year will be in isolated areas well away from towns and villages. That way when the locals witness the mess left by others they won’t be able to do as they normally do, and pin it on us.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jul 17, 2020)

Fisherman said:


> That’s a real shame wooie, you obviously liked that spot. Maybe next year things will improve wooie, don’t cut your nose of to spite your face. Ignore the morons.




I hear what you are saying but i couldn`t never leave the motorhome unattended when there are clearly dickheads about with that mentality.

I don`t think i`d react too well if we came back and someone had graffitied the motorhome or worse.

We weren`t doing any harm, i was parked within the lines of a bay and i`d paid the parking fee, there was no need for the abuse i got.

The little town is almost dead and if it wasn`t for the tourists it would have died a long time ago.

The only one that was doing well was the drug dealer parked up in his dark blue Golf GTi and there must have been at least a couple of dozen cars come to him.

They drew up, drivers window to drivers window an arm passed something to the dealer who then passed something back and the car was gone in 10 seconds or so.

You don`t have to be a rocket scientist to work out what as going on and all this was happening as clear as day with no attempt to hide it.

Maryport was nice whilst it lasted but it can now go to hell and i`ll never go back so long as i have a hole in my arse and i hope it dies completely.


----------



## Deleted member 34243 (Jul 17, 2020)

Fisherman said:


> Aye right debroos.
> I reckon we should play it safe this year at least.
> Also in some local communities there is some understandable fear, and annoyance at vast hordes of tourists appearing after lock down. But that does not excuse the treatment of Wooie and others.
> The only wild camping I will be doing this year will be in isolated areas well away from towns and villages. That way when the locals witness the mess left by others they won’t be able to do as they normally do, and pin it on us.


Isn’t that what we mean by wild camping? Good on yer.


----------



## Fisherman (Jul 17, 2020)

phase3begins said:


> Isn’t that what we mean by wild camping? Good on yer.



No it’s up to each individuals personal choice as to what wild camping means.
If you want to be a purist, it involves a tent, lots of walking and a willingness to do without the comforts of modern life. I don’t think that applies to us in our Motorhomes and campers. But I would never seek to tell others what wild camping means. I will leave that up to them to decide.


----------



## Debroos (Jul 17, 2020)

Fisherman said:


> No it’s up to each individuals personal choice as to what wild camping means.
> If you want to be a purist, it involves a tent, lots of walking and a willingness to do without the comforts of modern life. I don’t think that applies to us in our Motorhomes and campers. But I would never seek to tell others what wild camping means. I will leave that up to them to decide.


Yup, we always shun urban car parks but clearly lots of folk like staying in them.
The further from civilisation the better for us!
Think we might just use cl sites for this year though if there is availability.


----------



## Fisherman (Jul 17, 2020)

Debroos said:


> Yup, we always shun urban car parks but clearly lots of folk like staying in them.
> The further from civilisation the better for us!
> Think we might just use cl sites for this year though if there is availability.



Me to Debroos, but I don't like to tell folk that my form of wild camping is the only form of wild camping.
But occasionally we like to visit towns and villages as well.
We rule nothing out, and enjoy the variety of places that we have visited.
But our favourite places are were we are alone with nothing but rolling hills and a bit of water to look into.


----------



## in h (Jul 17, 2020)

SquirrellCook said:


> I don't expect there are many indigenous Scottish, remember the land clearances.


Oh there are! My family was driven out of the highlands in the land clearances, so they moved to the Moray Firth coast, where they still are. At the time of the clearances, the population was pretty sparse, so they found other places in Scotland to live without too much trouble. Finding a means of subsistence was less easy.

Then again, the Harrying of The North was at least as damaging, though it was of a different era.


----------



## in h (Jul 17, 2020)

Wooie1958 said:


> I hear what you are saying but i couldn`t never leave the motorhome unattended when there are clearly dickheads about with that mentality.
> 
> I don`t think i`d react too well if we came back and someone had graffitied the motorhome or worse.
> 
> ...


Perhaps it should become a twin town with Whitby?


----------



## Deleted member 81780 (Jul 17, 2020)

Fisherman said:


> e
> 
> 
> Sorry Bill, but I don’t agree with that comment.
> ...


I agree wholeheartedly with Fisherman... As a country we need tourism but it is the fear of the disease that makes folk resist visitors....and the known fact that a few have left a heck of a mess at some sites.


----------



## peter palance (Jul 19, 2020)

Fisherman said:


> When you are treated like crap by councils due to a minority of NIMBYS, and slaughtered by a bias press with no recourse of reply without an organisation to defend us, is this really surprising. Until we get ourselves organised and start to defend our rights as law abiding, tax paying, decent people, then expect this type of reaction from ill informed morons.
> If they had been in a car, staying in a cottage, hotel, or B&B they would have posed a much greater risk of infecting the local community.
> But would they have received the same abuse, the same signs saying you're not welcome when parking their car, I reckon we all know the answer.
> So until the unpopular propaganda stops, and our voice is heard, expect this type of abuse.
> ...


if they show you 2 fingers,  just wave and smile as normal. after they pass, then give them,2 fingers , in your mind. let them be abuse, it takes 2 to tango.


----------



## MadRssss (Jul 19, 2020)

Was hoping to have gone up to Scotland via the lakes, but having heard a few tales of woe and the welcome us motorhomers were receiving, decided to go to France instead. Will remain here till September and hope things have become less stressful and I can get up to Scotland in September


----------



## eggbeater (Jul 19, 2020)

linkshouse said:


> As soon as we get chance to venture further South onto Scotland Mainland we'll definitely be giving a few of these a try.
> 
> I notice that there is a survey page for people to post their experiences and think it would be very helpful if as many people as possible were to use this.
> 
> Phill


At Green Frog tonight and intend to use one of the forestry stop overs later in week and will post our thoughts. Also County Durham waterboard has opened up a few reservoire car parks and  seem welcoming. As said b4 anyone welcome at Haybergill rest of this month and Aug anytime, then Sun-Thurs nights till end of year. We're just off A66 near Warcop. If we not there carpark is still n water tapjust phone 07846308231.


----------



## Marjonkay (Jul 19, 2020)

Obanboy666 said:


> Spoke to my friend who lives in Glendale near Neist Point lighthouse on Skye, plenty of motorhomes about much to the annoyance of most of his neighbours who are nearly all English ! He overlooks Meanish Pier and reckons there are people in tents, your guess is as good as as to what toilet facilities they are using.
> He also said locals have put up no parking signs at Neist Point.


I went to Skye with my wife in our T5 camper van on Friday 3rd July, and have to say I did not have any problems with anyone - that said there were not many people about - We parked up overnight at Neist Point Lighthouse - with no problem, practically had the place to ourselves- we did see a few cars dotted around Skye with duvets and pillows on the back seats therefore assumed people were staying in them overnight.
What I did find to my disgust was that the Fairy Pools car Park was open (1st day lockdown 5 mile distance was lifted to unlimited)....and was charging £5 per car - Even more disgraceful to me was the Quiraing car park charging £3 up to 3 hours and £5 up to 5 hours with signage to the effect no parking from 10pm to 8am for vehicles that “had been manufactured to allow,or adapted for sleeping in” (which would thus include my T5 camper van conversion) - so its okay to stay overnight in your car with no toilet facilities, but not for a self contained home on wheels.
The Old Man Of Storr carpark has been revamped with a new one soon to open and parking meters outside it - no doubt with similar signage as to the Quiraing, and I’m sure Neist Point will follows suit.
Question is, who enforces the rules, and what can they actually do?? - I fear Skye has now just become so overrun with tourists and photographers, they they have decided to take the cash in, and may well be tolling the bell for Campervans and and Motorhomes - that do not want to use official campsites of which there are very few!


----------



## maureenandtom (Jul 19, 2020)

I had to smile.  Sorry, Wooie.   I'm West Cumbrian.   Brought up only three miles out of town and after my service I lived in Maryport;    only sold my house there last year.   Mostly I visited family by car in recent years but in the years with a motor home I never had a moment's worry about it.   

I know you weren't staying overnight  but you do know there is an aire at the Marina?

I think you had some bad luck.   We aren't like that really.

Agree with me completely in future or I'll set them big lads frae Maryport on yer.


----------



## Obanboy666 (Jul 19, 2020)

eggbeater said:


> At Green Frog tonight and intend to use one of the forestry stop overs later in week and will post our thoughts. Also County Durham waterboard has opened up a few reservoire car parks and  seem welcoming. As said b4 anyone welcome at Haybergill rest of this month and Aug anytime, then Sun-Thurs nights till end of year. We're just off A66 near Warcop. If we not there carpark is still n water tapjust phone 07846308231.


Northumberland water the owners of the Teesdale reservoirs do not allow any overnighting at any of their reservoirs.
Water bailiffs who regularly patrol the reservoirs checking on fishing permits arrive early doors so anyone overnighting may well get an early wake up call.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jul 20, 2020)

Obanboy666 said:


> Northumberland water the owners of the Teesdale reservoirs do not allow any overnighting at any of their reservoirs.
> Water bailiffs who regularly patrol the reservoirs checking on fishing permits arrive early doors so anyone overnighting may well get an early wake up call.



Northumbrian Water is Chinese owned by a company called Cheung Kong Infrastructure Holdings

Interesting, isn't it? Global companies hoovering up very important utility infrastructures?
My old Dad was always saying when I was a nipper that they should start teaching Mandarin in schools.
But that opinion has been around for a long time before that.

It used to be called the threat of the YP.
I won't expand on those initials as it's not PC these days to use old terminlogy.
Shame that the idea of proper debate seems to keep getting jumped on, preventing the free discussion of such expressions and their origins.

Maybe this is the century when that shift in the balance of world power might actually become reality, debate about the use of language notwithstanding?


----------



## rabW (Jul 20, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> Maybe for scotland i should buy a stronger van.View attachment 84346



I saw this one at Dingwall Tesco on Sunday, it won't stop the midges though!


----------

